# Tank..........ONE / ONE+



## kuso (Mar 28, 2002)

First up..thanks for trying Tank

Here`s the link to the products I was asking about.............I THINK this is the only place you can get them......not sure about that though.

http://www.avantlabs.com/avant_labs/supplements.htm

I read quite a few user reviews about these two products on another board, and to be honest, if they are true, this is increadible.......though somewhat dangerous if not careful.

Anyone have any first, or even second hand info on it?????


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 28, 2002)

Man, that stuff's expensive!! It darn well better work.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 28, 2002)

I think I would be real careful before I bought any of this. I would wait until some hard scientific proof comes out saying this stuff works like they say before I would buy it. I doubt that will happen. Lots of scammers wanting your money selling bogus products.


----------



## kuso (Mar 28, 2002)

I hear what you are saying.....and even if it was proven to work, I`d still think long and hard about using it.......there are A LOT of guy`s talking of side effects, but these guys are still saying the sides they are getting ARE WORTH THE GAINS THEY ARE MAKING!!! Which is what has got my interest perked........and at the moment, just my interest to find out a little more about it.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2002)

i remember reading that the so called experts said that the gels do work.yes it looks like a lot of cash for something that might not work or it might work. well Kuso, i'm glad you found it.alot of supplement place get bought out and change their names. i hate it when i strike out


----------



## ZECH (Mar 28, 2002)

Kuso you sound like me! I want to gain size and every little bit helps. I am very interested in these new products also. But i wonder if they "little" bit you might gain is worth the money? What kind of gains are you hearing about??


----------



## kuso (Mar 28, 2002)

I`m pretty sure I heard one guy talking over 15lb on each cycle, and keeping 8 to 10lb of it once off.

Quite a few were talking around the 10lb mark and keeping 6 or 7lb of it. 

As I say, normally I would just say it is muscletech type bullshyt, BUT,...so many people seem to be doing well off it.

$100.00 for 10lb doesn`t seem to bad does it? 

Though ProHormones in general turn me off.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 28, 2002)

Hell, I'll pay $100 for 10lbs...To me that is alot!! I started taking 1-AD About two weeks ago. The bottle says take 3 a day. I talked to a guy I know at a local GNC, and he said some guys he knew were taking 6 a day and getting good results. I started 1-1-1 for the first three days and then went to 2-2-2 since then. I have gained at least 15 lbs on every exercise. It seems to have worked very good for me......I don't think it is in my head.....I feel stronger!! 1-ad is about $70 a bottle but I got it for $41.


----------



## kuso (Mar 28, 2002)

I just checked out some of the comments on thier site...here you go!!

These are comments from users on boards like this one, that I guess you can check out if you like.

None of the comments I read are the ones that are on here though.............

ONE and ONE+

Results and Feedback

Updated 3/15/02



Subject: "TomGS" (BB.com)

My 2nd cycle of Avant Labs 'One' is coming to a close, one bottle has lasted for 2 periods of two weeks. The results I have gotten have been simply amazing. 

I guess it was somewhere around early January when I started my first cycle of 'One'; I weighed in at aproximately 222lbs. By the end of my first cycle I had gained 10 quality pounds, in only 2 weeks. I had very little fat gain and practically zero water retention,232lbs was my new weight. The weight stayed on, and I kept bulking naturally with just protein and zma, and lots of food. 

Towards the end of fabruary I weighed in at about 245 lbs, I had gained 13 more lbs in about 5-6 weeks, but only about half of that was muscle, I had put a few %'s of bodyfat. 

I am now on the 12th day of my 2nd 'One' cycle and I am up 9lbs, now weighing in at 254.5 or so. I am 6'4" tall so I am nowhere near as big as pro bbers by any means, but in the past it was very difficult for me to get past about 215-220lbs without getting seriously fat. I actualluy lost fat on my current cycle. 

I think this is the best supplement I have ever used, and is definitely a breakthrough. As the first truly effective ph, in reality its more like a legal steroid. My skin literally tore apart because the rate of growth was so insanely fast on this stuff. 1-test is no joke. I had zero side effects, and my balls didn't even seem to shrink since I was only on 2 weeks at a time. 

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19513



Subject: "Bobo" (BB.com)

Well I just completed my 6 week cycle of ONE and I'd have to say without a doubt it works better than 1-AD for me. 

I did a 6 week cycle of 1-AD back in September and I was impressed by that product too but I gained much more on ONE. I started (1-AD) at 600mg then bumped it up to 900mg then back to 600mg. My diet stayed around maintenance level and a 40/40/20 split of carbs/protein/fat ratios. I usually can put the weight on pretty easy so i keep my carb level lower than most. I also encountered more acne with 1-ad than I did with ONE. Now when I started my ONE cycle I kept the same diet, training program and started with 12 squirts per day then bumped it up to 18 squirts per day then back down to 12 squirts.

Overrall with 1-ad I gained 10 lbs. and retained 8 lbs. and with ONE I've gained a total of 16 lbs. with very minimal fat gain. We'll see how much I reatain by the end of a month but it seems that I gained the same amount of fat on both cycles, which was very minimal. 

As for side effects I did see more acne with 1-ad but more of a libido loss with ONE. This I can't figure out. Thats for you guys to specualte on. Actually with ONE i had about a total of 3 zits on the whole cycle so that was pleasant. I'm currently at 228 lbs. at 11% BF and I have to hand to Par for very a great product. As everyone knows some people react better with other products but for me, ONE worked extremely well. 

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16607



Subject: "OVRTrainer" (BB.com)

------ At the end of five weeks here are the stats that I have kept accurate measurements of: 

arms: R(16 1/2) L(16 3/4) Up from 15 3/4 and 16 respectively 
chest: Up from 42 to 44 1/4 (unflexed) 
waist: Up about 1/2" from 34 to 34 1/2 

After buying a scale, referencing it with an accurate scale and re-calculating my bodyweight based on the scale I had been using to keep my records previously, it seems that I gained between 12 and 14lbs. A 1% increase in bodyfat. My beginning bodyweight was between 168 and 170 and my bodyweight after 5 wks is 182lbs...lean! 

Some examples of my strength increases are as follows: 


Flatbench: before-finish 225 x 5 after 255x5 
Bent-over rows: before-205 x 6-8 after-245 x 6-8 
Pullups: before-bodyweight for sets of 8-10 after-I add a quarter around my waist 
Dips: I hang 2 plates from my dip belt for 3 sets of 10 
Curls: Dumbbells from 45's to 50's for sets of 8 



----- Another update...I will still post pics this week, however I have decided to continue my cycle the full 8 weeks using ONE and boldione. I switched to Sauce yesterday morning, actually, and between then and now (2 days) I don't feel as hard nor as pumped as I did on ONE. 

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12082&pagenumber=3



Subject: "Core" (BB.com)

Just ended a 2.5 week cycle of ONE+/ONE yesterday. Was going to go for a 4 week cycle but developed some nasty cold symptoms which were messing up my workouts on week 3. Decided to end it and try a second cycle in a couple of weeks. 

Dosage: 14 squirts ONE+ twice a day weeks 1-2. Week 3 6 squirts ONE twice a day. 

Starting weight: 205 bf 17% Ending weight: 216 bf 19% (I and a friend are arguing about this number. I'm using an impedance scale which he thinks has gone insane. Will recheck with callipers soon.) 

Girth increases: 
Neck: 1.5" 
bicep: 0.75" 
forearm: 1.75" 
chest girth: unchanged (may be miss measured) 
waist girth: 1.5" 
shoulder girth: 0.25" 
calf: 0.5" 


No testicle shrinkage. I know. I carefully measured them before and after. Might as well be scientific about the whole thing. 


Strength increase: 
Peck Deck: 20lbs 
Incline Press: 10lbs 
Bicep Curls: 10lbs each arm 
dips: 33lbs. 
shoulder press: 10lbs? (the last week was weaker with illness durring workouts.) 
Chest Pulldowns: 5lbs. 
Seated Rows: 15lbs. 
Pull Overs: 15lbs. 

This cycle was meant to help catch up my upper body with my lower body. That is why you see no lower body lifts as I was giving them a break while I played catch up. 

Never noticed any increase in aggression.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13564 



Subject: "MurphMan" (BB.com)

Holy Cow! That is how I'd describe my ONE expirience thus far. I can't believe what that shit is doing to my body. My body LOVES that 1-Test! I'm pumped all the time. It seems to never go down much at all. I mean I measure my arms (15 3/4 inches) before my Bi-Tri workout and measure them after and I barely break 16 inches. Before I could get almost an inch, sometimes over an inch, increase from a workout. This amazes me. 

My abs are starting to come through, and my obliques are shredded. I look tighter all over and am noticeably harder, especially in my forearms. 

When I was on my last PH stack, I had anger management problems and increased agression. On ONE, I feel calm and sometimes extremely lethargic. In the evenings, all I want to do is veg out and kick back.....SLEEP. Hope that means that my body is packing on the muscle! hehehehe 

STRENGTH! Damn I'm getting stong! Pushed 245 (flat bench) 5 times clean yesterday. That's two more than when I started. I'd say that is an incredible improvement since I'm only at day 11 of my cycle. For those of you who don't know me, I could barely bench 175 last summer. 

Anyway, Par, I love your product. It is excellent. I liked the results of my last PH cycle, but this makes that cycle look like childs play. Man, after this cycle, I know I'm gonna want to try the real deal. But who knows? I guess I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. There is something to be said for not having to stick a needle in your ass and not having to worry about counterfeits, the law and the rest of the crap that goes alongf with real gear. 

Anyway, keep an eye out. I'll keep everyone posted on my results when I get them. New measurements will be up in 10 days. 

Oh, and by the way. No skin irritations as of yet. No cold symptoms like others have reported. This is the ONE! Thanks Par Deus! 

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13564



Subject: "westbrg" (BB.com)

I am finishing up my third full week using the beta (ONE) and the 4-ad transdermals (4-ADerm) and the only reason that I am taking the time to reply on this message board is becuase I am in a state of shock with actually using the products. 

I started out 3 weeks ago weighing roughly 210 at 6ft. I'll use the common result measuring stick! At the end of a workout I was 1 repping 320. I am as high as 355. I have been suffering through muscle spasms for the entire 3 weeks and 2 weeks ago (tomorrow) at the doctor's office I weighed 226.5. Today, I had a follow up visit and weighed 239.5. 

For 3 weeks I have tried to average 350 to 400 grams of protein intake daily. I haven't actually pushed anymore in the weightroom than I actually have before. I started using ONE 6 squirts 2X a day and the 4-ad 3 squirts 2X a day. I did that for a week and then went to 9 squirts on ONE and 6 squirts on the 4-aderm.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14164&pagenumber=3



Subject: "OVRtrainer"

Week 4 Update.

Anyway, my gains have slowed, but I think that is because of the lack of estrogen. I have been using viratase in conjunction with 8 squirts of ONE (Just bumped it up from 6 yesterday) 2x a day and 600mg of Boldione. 

My strength has really been going up, which might be part of the reason that I hurt my shoulder AGAIN!!! Anyway, I can't be stopped so I just train through the pain and I'll be visiting my A.R.T. therapist for a hopefully, miraculous cure on Wednesday. 

Just for example, I had been finishing my flat bench with 225 for 5-6, and now I am starting with 225 for 10 easy. For dips I've been hanging 90lbs from my belt for 8 reps on my 4th set. Curls have been 3 sets of 8-10 with 50lb dumbbells. Bent over rows 3 sets of 245 for 6-8. One arm rows 120lb dumbbell for 3 sets of 10-12. All these lifts are improvements, some more than others. Like I said, it's hard to give precise increases because I was coming off an injury. I'm going to start hitting my core lifts (deadlifts, squats, etc.) real heavy for the last 4 weeks, maybe 5 sets of 5. 

My waist is up 1/2" (34 to 34 1/2) 
My arms are up 3/4" (L=16 1/2 R=16 3/4) 
Chest is up from 42 " to 44 1/4" (unflexed) 

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12082&perpage=30&pagenumber=2



Subject: "pony" (BB.com)

I started my second cycle of one+ at 205. I ended 17 days later at 221. I'm going to say 4 to 5 pounds are water/fat due to junk cals. If I can hang on to 10 as muscle I will be more than satisfied. I've always had a hard time gaining or losing weight so this is a godsend.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14164&pagenumber=3



Subject: "BBJ" (Iron Forum, BB.com)

This is my first posting here at BB'd and I wanted to share my experiences with ONE. 

My first cycle ran two weeks. I started at a lean 193 and gained up to 7 pounds of mostly lean muscle. I had just finished a fat loss cycle so my body was ready for growth and this may have added to the effect. I then took two weeks off and started another round, however, I got a bad cold and infection and had to cease for a couple of weeks. During this time, I gained some fat and lost tone. 

When I returned to health I started ONE again. My bodyweight was 201 when I started the most recent cycle and I was softer than the first time. I am just at the end of another two week period and have again gained 7 pounds - up to 208 which is a personal lifetime high for me. I have also lost some fat during these past two weeks. I am not at the point I was when I was at 193 but tighter than the 201 when I started this last round. 

The strength and size increases have been incredible. 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14164&pagenumber=2



Subject: "TSC" (BB.com)

Started at 210 at one point during an 8 week I was up to 240. This is with One (all 8 weeks), Pentabol Extreme (first 6 weeks), and Boldione for the last 6 weeks. 

Doses - One started at 6 x 2 then uped it to 8 after two weeks or so, for the 8th week I went back to 6 and only in the morning.\ PE 2 pills 3 times a day. Boldione 2 pills 3 times a day, til last week then only in the morning/lunch. 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14164&perpage=30&pagenumber=1



Subject: "RaynMela" (BB.com)

I am on my 8th day of ONE as of this morning. As of Yesterday I wieghed in at 175lbs!!!, but didnt believe it because I had a big dinner as well as a whole serving of NLARGE with milk the night before. So as the day progressed my bodyweight changed and last night I weighed in at 173-174lbs BEFORE dinner. 

So all in all I thought is was my food intake since I have broken my meals down even more throughout the day to make sure my body is always saturated with nutrients. Well, as of just now or this morning I just woke up, took my morning Dump AND piss and weighed in at 174lbs!!! I was in deisbelief due to the fact I felt as if I just unloaded 10 pounds of water and feces as well as I am looking MUCH leaner and actually starting to see my GUT grow smaller and smaller!!!. 

An After shot of me will definitly be up by mid April after my cycle is done for those of you who do not believe all this, but for those who have EXPERIENCED it then you can relate. The othe big progress I would like to report is that I feel much stronger in the gym as well as went up on ALL lifts, (well at least the ones I had done all week, but technically not ALL lifts..). heres some of the major gains. 

Flat Barbell Bench: before 225 x2 now 245x3 
Dumbell flat bench: 80lbs x 3, now 90lbs x 4 
Dumbell seated Curls: 45lbsx 4, now 50lbs x 4 
SQUAT: 275lbs x 10, NOW 335 x 6!! 
Dumbell rows: 80lbsx 7, now 90lbs x 9 
Machine Cable Rows: Max 200lbs x 5, now 220lbs x 6 

Well, those are the major lifts that I really have moved up on, other than that just ALOT of mental focus and energy in the gym. The last thing I wanna report is that I have been in the gym since monday EVERYDAY working out, before using ONE I used to go 3-4 times a week because sometimes I felt like I was overtraining and my muscles would ache for days even, although I worked different two bodyparts per workout, it doesnt help any if other parts of my body were aching. BUT this week, nothing ached..except after my workouts which became much more intense!!!... but the very next day I felt chared up and ready to go!!! I even tried to workout in the gym to failure one night just to see if I would be in bed the next day trying to recover, but it didnt happen here!!. 

Well, thats it for now, I am down a 1/4 of the bottle.. thinking of throwing some Megabol-X into this cycle to see if it will help any!!....to sum up my 8 day experience, I HAD ALOT OF ENERGY, STRENGTH WENT THROUGH THE ROOF!!!, STARTED WITH A WEIGHT OF 165lbs AND AS OF THIS MORNING I WEIGHED IN AT 174lbs...Well, keep you guys posted. As of everyone else on their cycle so far like Overtrainer....Lets us know whats up!!

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12849&pagenumber=2



Subject: "adam_a" (bb.com, ironforum)

----- (1/25/02) I have been using ONE by Avant Labs for six weeks so far and the results are incrediable! Bodyweight is up to 212 from 189. All measurements are up at least an inch, except for waist(stayed the same). Arms are up and 1 1/4" and calves and chest are up 1 1/2". 

As far as strength goes: 

incline DB press -- up 25lbs. and 4 reps on each
DB pec-dec -- up 70lbs. 
narrow grip BP -- up 80lbs. and 3 reps 
tricep pushdown (V-bar) -- up 110lbs. 
leg curl -- missed 2 workouts but still up 40lbs. 
seated calf raise -- up 40lbs. and 4 reps 
machine laterals -- up 60lbs. and 3 reps 
rear laterals -- up 10lbs. and 8 reps 
upright rows -- up 40lbs. 
leg press -- up 120lbs. (only been doing it for 3 weeks!) 
leg ext. -- up 120lbs. 
standing calf raise -- up 60lbs. and 4 reps 
Pulldown -- up 40lbs. and 3 reps 
pullovers -- up 120lbs. and 1 rep 
curls -- up 30lbs. (only been doing it for 3 weeks) 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=98155&t=8483#post98155



----- (2/14/02) ONE from avant labs. Went form 189 to 212, bf went down 1/2 a percent. Been off it for three weeks down to 210, bf the same.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14164





Subject: "TheGameKEH" (BB.com)

ONE+ , 2 weeks, 13lbs gain, probably 1-2 water, retained about 10.5. Most of gains were in my delts and chest.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14164





Subject: "fitnessman" (BB.com)

Okay with a doubt, the best supplement I have ever used in 20 years of weight training. 

After cutting to 212lbs and 10% BF it was time to bulk up a bit. I suffered an injury last April and had to take a couple months off so when I got back to the gym, I shed some flab first. Now we all know muscle has memory. I have been as big as 255lbs at 5'9" and have benched well over 400 in my times. So take this info as you please. 

6 weeks of ONE+ weight up to 228lbs. 

Yes folks, staying on my famous ketogenic diet while doing it at 18 calories per pound. Being that I have always been a natural bench presser I have used that to judge my strength gains. Now I pinched a nerve in my neck and pressing movements were out for the longest, but since my layoff I am pretty much better. While cutting I was at 275 for 6. With ONE+ and my keto bulking diet I am at 315 for 6 clean ones. Not where I was before, but in a short period that is a great gain.

Now squats were not affected by my injury, So even during my lay off I still had to train people and I did squats now and then. I added 30lbs to my squat while on ONE+. Great? Well yeah, I squat over 600. 

Arms 17 5/8 before/ 18 1/8 now...Again not the biggest I have been, but we are talking 6 weeks here and they have been the toughest to get to grow in my bodybuilding life. My chest is so big and I am short, so I look like a fireplug. 

Postive effects: Hungry all the time(even on a high fat diet) increased water retention, training intense, muscle and strength gains. 

Negative effects: Agitated alot.....I am pretty hard to get agitated. 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12248





Subject: "benignoh" (BB.com)

After 1 week on ONE+: 

Gained 10 pounds 183 to 193 WOW! 
No soreness next day after workout 
Recory time faster 
Today after one week I notice some strengh gain 
Alot more apetite ( Always humgry) 
Let see how much will I gain in this the last week on ONE+ 

Par, you're the man 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9306



Subject: "gymdawg"

Finished 3week cycle, I'm at 250lbs up from 229lbs at 6"2, never used anything before and went with hardcore dosing(12 squirts 2x aday) no sides!!! except putting on MASS! 

awesome product, thanks Par......

(I've been training) off and on 20yrs bro! I realize that is alot of weight to put on, and yes I did put on fat, and did retain some water, but increase in cals as I have done in the past never yielded this much of a weight increase, so I have to say that the use of One+ and increased calories and protein did infact take me past my recent sticking points... i.e weight, muscle size, and strenght, hope this will be around for awhile, 8 week cycle is next! 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9306



Subject: "adam_a" (bb.com, ironforum)

I have been using ONE by Avant Labs for six weeks so far and the results are incrediable! Bodyweight is up to 212 from 189. All measurements are up at least an inch, except for waist(stayed the same). Arms are up and 1 1/4" and calves and chest are up 1 1/2". 

As far as strength goes: 

incline DB press -- up 25lbs. and 4 reps on each
DB pec-dec -- up 70lbs. 
narrow grip BP -- up 80lbs. and 3 reps 
tricep pushdown (V-bar) -- up 110lbs. 
leg curl -- missed 2 workouts but still up 40lbs. 
seated calf raise -- up 40lbs. and 4 reps 
machine laterals -- up 60lbs. and 3 reps 
rear laterals -- up 10lbs. and 8 reps 
upright rows -- up 40lbs. 
leg press -- up 120lbs. (only been doing it for 3 weeks!) 
leg ext. -- up 120lbs. 
standing calf raise -- up 60lbs. and 4 reps 
Pulldown -- up 40lbs. and 3 reps 
pullovers -- up 120lbs. and 1 rep 
curls -- up 30lbs. (only been doing it for 3 weeks) 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=98155&t=8483#post98155



Subject: "benignoh" (BB.com)

--- (11/14/02) After 1 week on ONE+: Gained 10 pounds -- 183 to 193. WOW! No soreness next day after workout. Recory time faste.r Today after one week I notice some strengh gain. Alot more apetite ( Always humgry). Let see how much will I gain in this the last week on ONE+ and how much will i lost after i stop using it! 

Par, your the man

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9306 



Subject: "gymdawg" (BB.com)

--- (11/15/02) I'm up 11lbs, day 8, 12squirts twice aday! the dawg!

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9306



Subject: Grendel (Anabolic Extreme)

I had the priviledge of being a beta-tester on Par's new product "ONE+", however due to law school exams I had to postpone the experiment until December 14th and I am now in my third week of using this product. 

Dosage: I used 11 squirts twice a day; I found that my skin was initially irrated by application but this passed after time. I applied the ONE to various parts of my body but found the most redness and discomfort when applied to my stomach. I ended up using my shoulders and upper arms almost exclusively (least hairy part of my body)... I also used 1 squirt prior to my morning cardio, i applied this to my inner arm over the veins on my wrist. 

Starting condition: I started testing the product at a weight of around 210 pounds and somewhere near 10 percent bodyfat (plus or minus 2%) and I had just come out of an extremely catabolic state known as cramming for exams! My diet was around 350 grams of protein, 150 grams carbs, and less then 50 grams of fat. I didn't change my diet or my workout while using this product (wouldn't be a constant)

Current condition: I weighed myself this morning at around 223 pounds; I am holding water and I know this because I had to resize my watch last weekend because my wrists had swollen (or Im pregnant). I started taking 50mg of clomid at this point to keep water retention down. I also added 50mcg of cytomel per day to keep water weight down and to increase protein synthesis. 

General Comments: Well, this was an ideal period for me in terms of making progress in the gym. I had a month off from school, I could sleep and eat whenever I wanted and generally had a much higher quality of life. I would say that I gained perhaps 5-7 pounds of muscle in 3 weeks of using the ONE. Considering I have used just about every anabolic product at some point or other, thats pretty decent. I think the longer you have been clean or if you are natural, you will see generally better results. A friend of mine who has never used any prohormone or any other product like them put on 5 pounds in 8 days during his "bulking" phase and he was genuinely impressed with the quality of The ONE. 

Bottom line: The ONE is about the best prohormone product on the market. The only drawback is that it is a topical product, meaning you have to cover yourself in it twice a day (i did it in the morning after showering and right after my post-workout shower) and I found myself aware of the scent of the product. It didnt stain my clothes, which is good. If you do not mind the inconvenience of the application method, give ONE serious thought 



Subject: "MaxHeavy" (Bodybuilding.com)

--- (1/04/02) ONE Cycle=Grade A+!!!!!!!! Just Finished MY 2 WeeK ONE Cycle. Started at: B.W,=143lbs (hey I'm only 5"3, lol) Finished at:150lbs B.F.% About 9% Acu measure Skin Calipers. About 9% No apparent change!!!! 

I trained 5 days a week one bodypart per week I performed cardio 3 days per week sometimes 4 for 20 minutes. I averaged 2700 Kcal 55% pro-35% carbs-10% fat. Start with 6 sprays at twelve hour intervals. I increased this to 9 after 4 days and then 12 for the last few days. 

I did feel a slight burning sensation as I applied this to my inner thighs after showering and using a loofah. As for aggression only in the gym where I felt very strong and mentally focused each session. 

Here are my improvements in my strenth: 

Squats before=295x5 After=315x5 

Flat bench Before=225x4 After=230x4 

Dumbbell Curls Before=65x6 After=70x5 

Barbell Curls Before=135x5 After=145x5 

Deadlifts Before=295x4 After=315x6

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7501 



Subject: "Positive K" (Bodybuilding.com)

--- (12/16/01) "okay here are my day 3 results.....before I started ONE, my max on the bench was 255 for 1 rep, a platue which i was stuck on for 2 years, nowafter day 3 on ONE im doing 5 reps! 

Gonna work out again tues on legs, I'll post my progress and weigh in myself as well. Other than that I have been feeling more confident and more aggresive. "

Editors Note: I responded to this post with "Are you joking", because it sounds like a parody of a Biotest ad.

"Hell no im not joking! I am going through an amazing growth spur with Conan the Barbarian mentality! My face is getting oily and I'm so happy to see a zit! I feel like 16 again! its day 4 and i weighed myself, I am now up 3 lbs since Ive started! (aside from the fact have been eating like a horse)



--- (12/18/01) Just got finished working on legs. Squats are up by 10lbs. Leg extensions up 15lbs and leg press 20 lbs. And I'm up 1/2lb in weight before workout, a total of 3 1/2 lbs in 4 days , today is the 5th day, so i'll weigh myself tommorow morning.



--- (12/19/01) Just got done with back and shoulders, all exersises are up by 15-20 bs. One bit I want to add is that I experienced my first dose of "roid rage" yesterday at work, I almost put myself in jail, I really lost my cool when another employee complained about the way I parked and I almost wrapped my hands around his $%#$throat, as a matter of fact it is pissing me off just typing about it, I'm sure I wouldve gotten mad regardless but I was a second away from actually assualting someone and I didnt care, ! the 1 -test hormone has givin me arrogance ,feeling of dominance and road rage mood swings, I'm sure resluts would vary person to person but If you already have a temper, just be carefull not to get yourself in trouble!

All of the above can be found at http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4977



Subject: "Growin'" (Elite)

My two week experiment with "ONE" by Avant Labs is now over. This was a great product, the whole time I was on, I felt very tight, and had greater strength, and MUCH better msucular endurance. In other words, I was using bigger weights on every exercise without "bonking" half way through. 

I am impressed with this product because I gained lean mass in 2 weeks. This is not that big of a deal for a new trainer, but I am well past my genetic limit. When I started lifting 9 years ago, I weighed 145lbs. After 6-7 years, I got up to 175lbs with lots of hard work and careful eating. I looked much bigger, but was not satisfied yet. I was STUCK at this weight. That's when I turned to steroids. 

I had given up on bullshit supplements. During the next 1 1/2 years, I hit: 

1. 75-150mg EOD Fina/50-100mg Winny ED 
2. 500mg Sust/400mg Deca/25mg Dbol 
3. 100mg Prop EOD/75mg Fina EOD/50mg Winny ED 
4. 1000mg Enanthate/600mg EQ/35mg Dbol/50mgWinny 
5. Bridge with 300mg Primo/50-100mg Proviron 

At my highest weight, I hit 228. This was HUGE for me. Then, I got married, and as a vow to my wife, I stopped using illegal steroids. I know I know it was crazy, but hey man, I love her. So, I was let with supplements, which I had very little faith in. I started with a 2 week topical 4AD cycle. This was pretty effective. I did feel a little puffy from the water. My next trial was definitely going to be something with 1-Test, with all the hype from Biotest and all. ONE by Avant Labs seemed to make the most sense. Topicals seems to have a much higher absorption rate, and Par has the best transdermal formula out there. 

Will the next Mr Universe use only 1-Test? Uhh...No. Did 2 weeks of ONE transform my physique? A little. Did it help me get back to my previously "enhanced" size. YES. Did it make me stronger, make my arms grow, and make me harder? BET YOUR ASS IT DID!! 

Here are my stats over the 2 weeks:

--------Beginning--Ending---Change---------------------------- 
Weight--- 219-------227.5----- + 8.5------------------------------ 
BF%----- 15---------14.5------- - 0.5--(using 3 caliper sites) 
LBM----- 186.2-----194.5----- + 8.3------------------------------ 
Arms----- 16.5-------17-------- + 0.5--(measured at thickest point) 
Chest---- 48 ---------49-------- + 1.0--(measured around nipple) 
Waist---- 34 ---------34--------    0.0--(measured around navel) 
Quads--- 25 ---------26-------- + 1.0--(measured midway up thigh) 

As I previously posted, my workout routine was focused on arms, a definite weak point for me. They grew 1/2" I am stoked!!! I was on Phase Three of Ian King's "Great Guns" 12 week routine. This was a great routine, and I think ONE really helped me recover from those intense arm workouts. 

I definitely plan on using ONE again. I think you could really blow up on a 1-Test/4AD combo. I definitely like the hardening effect 1-test has. I plan on hitting one more bulking cycle. I really like the 2 week cycles as I am yet to experience the shutdown that long steroid cycles gave me. Although I think it would be really fun to use ONE or ONE+ for 8 weeks. I also plan on doing a ECA/ONE/topical yohimbine supplement stack this spring to cut up for summer. This is good stuff. 



--- Various mid-cycle updates below ---

--- (1/02/02) Today is day 3 of my ONE experiment. I am up half a pound so far. It will be interesting to see what my bodyfat is on Monday, I swear I already feel leaner, despite the fact that I am eating what I normally eat to bulk! This is one of the great thing about juice. 

Monday's workout was pretty normal. I seemed to get through my second workout very easily. This was what it felt like on steroids. Weights just seem easier. There must be some neurological boost going on here. 

I have a feeling this stuff will turn out alot like a fina or primo cycle. You won't blow up and get puffy like a gram of test would do, but you'll gain lean muscle while keeping water very low. Two weeks from now, I plan on looking pretty good. I may be wrong though. 

So far, no loss of sex drive, no tiredness, no irratability, no "roid rage". I wasn't even agressive on test, dbol, or fina, so this doesn't really surprise me. I am always pretty male. I do feel very confident, more so of an alpha male, which I guess pretty much describes me. 

Also, within about 15 minutes of application, I seem to immediately wake up in the morning, as much as I would with a cup of coffee, but I do not feel wired. . It seems to really invigorate, again leading me to believe it has a strong action on the nervous system.

--- (1/03/02) I thought I'd comment a bit on today's workout. IT WAS AWESOME!!! The weights seemed to go up very easily, so I ended up using 5-10lbs more than anticipated on most lifts. I also had unusually good muscular endurance, my last sets were almost as good as the first few. I have been hungry all day long!!! I wanted to wait a few days to see if this feeling was consistent, and it really is.

My appetite is through the roof. Reminds me of being on EQ. The wife asked me if I was back on the sauce last night because I kept eating. HEHE. Nope, just ONE baby!! Good stuff. Can't wait to weigh in! 

--- (1/05/01) Well it hasn't been a week yet, I weighed 222.5 this morning. That's 3.5lbs in one week. There is definately NO water with that. I feel tight all over, and exceptionally hard in my chest and arms (both of which are application sites). 

After applying a bit of hydrocortisone cream and rotating sites, I have no more dry skin/rashes. 

So far I have experienced: 

-No hair loss 
-No oily skin 
-No loss of libido 
-No problems sleeping 
-Initial dry skin 
-Sense of well being/confidence 
-Increased Hunger 
-Greater workout endurance 
-Higher workout concentration 
-Decreased recovery time 

Too bad this is only going to last 2 weeks I think an 8 week cycle would be AWESOME! 

Editors Note: A bottle of ONE at the dosing he is using lasts 4 weeks, not two.

--- (11/08/02) Well I am on my second week now. I have easily added another 5-10lbs on most exercises. I am more than pleased with this as most of my exercises are super or trisetted at teh moment. Definite improvement in muscular endurance and overall output. I am back up to the weights I used while on steroids on about 90% of the exercises. Pumps continue to amaze me. My arms feel REALLY hard. 

I definately want to use this stuff when I start cutting in a few months. I have been bulky long enough LOL!! I don't think my natural test has been suppressed yet either, I'm still waking up with morning wood. I guess lab results will clear that up though. 

--- (11/09/01) I am up to about 222-223. What's cool, is that BF is down about 1/2-1% and all caliper measurements are down a couple mm's. It's hard to believe I used to weigh 145 LOL!



All of the above can be found at: http://boards.elitefitness.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=97866



Subject -- "Par Deus"

Dosing: ONE+ -- 8.5 squirts, 2X/day

Let's get the variables out of the way first. Six weeks ago, I was in a car accident and was not able to workout for 3 1/2 weeks, so I lost some strength and size and gained a touch of fat. I started 4-ADerm right after I got to start working out again. I had been on it for 2 1/2 weeks prior to staring One. 

My strength and body comp were back to pre-accident levels right about the time I started using ONE+. So, basically, I think the muscle gain from 4-ADerm and the muscle loss from the accident cancelled each other out, nonetheless, they need to be noted. 

In addition, the fact that I was on 4-ADerm meant I was holding some water -- I had also been on a mass phase for 10 days previous to starting, so muscle glycogen would have been full. So, the following is likely true gains -- I think I have even dropped some water weight due to using less 4-AD, so they might be minimized slightly. 

--- After 1 week, I am up 5 lbs. These were measured at the same times, and I eat the exact same things at the same parts of the day, so it is lkely not just a fluctuation. All of my measurements are up 1/8 to 1/4 of an inch except waist, which is the same, and waist skinfold, which is down 1 mm. I am taking in mass phase calories, so I find it hard to believe that I have lost or even not gained fat -- but, I do look visibly a bit leaner. I think it is likely a loss of water weight. 

I have increased the weights on all of my lifts by 5-7% for the same number of reps for two straight workouts, except in squat, which I had brutal form on the last rep the second workout, thus do not count it. 

I have doubled my workout volume (For the week, I did 12 or so workouts of an average of 40 minutes) and have not had a single workout that even thought about being bad. 

I am definitely noticing increased aggressiveness and sense of male dominance.



--- Strength and workout intensity have continued on the same pace the last 3 days -- I am up over 15% on all of my lifts in 10 days. I weighed myself again tonight, and I am up another 4 lbs, for a total of 9lbs in 10.5 days.



--- Starting at day 11, I switched to a diet, and as luck would have it, the scale at our gym was broken when I went to do my two week measurments. I did redo all of my other measurements, and after 2 weeks, all measurements are up 1/4 to 1/2 inches, except waist, which is the same, and stomach skinfold, which is down .5mm -- I probably dropped some water when I switched to a diet, so I would guess I was still up 8-9lbs after 14 days, but that is just a guess.

Aggressiveness and sense of male dominance has not waned.



--- Three week results: 

Height: 6' 0"

Weight -- Before: 208     After: 216 

Waist skinfold (halfway between belly button and love handles): 

Before: 15mm     After: 12.5mm

Waist (at widest point) : Before: 33.5     After: 33.5 

Bicep -- Before: 16.25    After: 16.75

Calf -- Before: 16.25    After: 16.5

Quad -- Before: 22      After: 22.5

Thigh (measured at belly of hamstring) -- Before: 24.5     After: 25.5

Bench -- Before: 265 X 3     After: 305 X 3

Squat (A.T.G., raw) -- Before: 335 X 2      After: 395 X 2

Military Press -- Before: 150 X 6    After: 175 X 7

Pullup (neutral grip, using straps) -- Before: BW + 25lbs X 4     After: BW + 45lbs X 6

Dip -- Before: BW + 25 lbs X 7    After: BW + 90lbs X 6



So, to summarize, since switching from a mass phase to a diet and ONE+ to ONE 10 days ago, I have only lost one pound, despite certainly losing a fair amount of water, as well as having waist skinfold decrease 2mm. Waist was the same, all other measurements were up 1/8 to 1/4 inch since day 14. Strength gains did not progress at the same rate they did when on a mass phase, but that is not surprising -- still, they did increase by 5-7% over the last 10 days (compared to 12-15% for the first 11).



--- Four week results: This weeks updates will be more for your amusement than anything else. I went home for the holidays and thoroughly abused my body. I did not work out for 7 days, ate whatever I wanted, and also went out drinking, heavily, 3 straight nights.

Basically, measurements ended up back to where they were at about day 10. 

I also returned to my gym to find that the scale I had been using was gone.

For these reasons, it is probably best to look upon this as two cycles -- the first of three weeks, and the second of the final four, which are yet to come.

--- A quick update: I stopped the cycle at the six week mark because I was away for three days and forgot to take ONE with me and only had a little more than a week left, anyway. At that point, I had basically gotten back to where I was at the three week mark as far as body comp. and strength was up 5% or so, except for squat, which was down 5%(weeks 4 and 5 were the holidays, and I only worked out 3 times in two weeks, ate like shit, and got drunk 4 times). I have now been off for almost two weeks. Have not taken measurements except for weight, and I am up one pound. I have definitely gained a bit of fat and lost a bit of muscle, if the mirror is to be believed, but not a whole lot -- I would guess 2 - 4 pounds. Strength is down 5% or so on all lifts, but considering I was up 25% before coming off, I am still way above baseline. I am going to do final measurements in 2 more weeks, at which point I will, of course, post them.



Subject -- "HarmsWayBC" (Elite boards)

Male 5'10.5 176 lbs. 21 years old 7 years training experience 

Subject Measurements (before "One" cycle): 

Arms: 15.25 inches (cold) 

Chest: 46 inches (cold) 

Waist: 31 inches 

Body fat %: 9% (58.5 mm from 9 caliper measurement sites) 

Weight: 176 lbs. 

Max Lifts: 315 Bench (max) 275x5 

Bench Barbell Rows 205x3x8 

DB Shoulder Press: 75 lb. DB's x5 

Diet: 3500 calories, 250-275 g of protein, 450-550 g of carbohydrates daily 

Training: 4 days a week (Chest/Triceps, Back, Shoulders, Legs/Biceps) 

Dosage: 8.5 squirts 2X a day for the first 3 days, 12 squirts 2X a day for 11 days (2 week cycle length) 

Strength Results (Post Cycle): 

Barbell Rows: 225x3x8 (with 100 lb. DB Row supersets) 

Bench Press: 280x3, 320x1 DB 

Shoulder Press: 80 lbs. DB's x 6 

(all other lifts were slightly increased weights, or more reps) 

Subject Measurements (Post "One" cycle) 

Arms: 15.5 inches (cold) (+.25 inch) 

Chest: 46.5 inches (cold) (+.5 inch) 

Weight: 184 lbs. (+8 lbs) 

Body fat %: 8.6 %, 58.5 mm total from 9 caliper measurements (-.4%) 

Comments/Observations: "One" proved to be an excellent product for me. In two weeks I gained 8 lbs. of bodyweight with no measurable or apparent gains in body fat. For the first few days, 12 total squirts a day did not produce any noticeable results, however, 18 squirts a day gave me an immediate increases in body weight and strength. I'm not sure if this was due to the increased dosage, or possibly just time letting "One" work. 

Editors Note: At this time, at my suggestion, the area of application was switched to his chest, which would be exfoliated by shaving.

I also seemed to feel androgenic side effects (like aggressiveness) more when I applied it to my chest than when applied it on my arms. Most of my strength increases came in the pulling (Back) movements, and overhead pushing movements. The most noticeable increased lift was shoulder presses, something that I had struggled with for months. Every back lift went up, most notably barbell rows which went up 20 lbs. My bench press did not go up, however, this is most likely due to the fact that I push the issue with the weight too much. I did notice I could handle moderate weight (225-255 lbs.) for more reps than before. I also did 320 for a single, which was a slight improvement. 

I kept my diet totally the same that it was before the cycle. I am positive that if I increased my calories and protein my weight gains would have exceeded 10 lbs, since I gained 8 lbs. with no change in diet (I did this in order to test the product properly.) One thing I was extremely pleased with was that the product did not make me bloated, or smooth. I was more vascular and hard on this product. It seems that 1-Test is a good choice for trainers who want to avoid looking smooth. Even though the version of "One" I used contained some 4-AD, this did not seem to bloat me. 

Overall, "One" is an excellent supplement for making true lean gains without smoothing out. I would love to try another cycle of "One" eating 20-50% above my normal caloric intake in order to maximize my muscle gains. If I gained 8 lbs. on 3500 calories a day, I am sure I could gain 5-7 lbs. more eating 4000-4500. 

All of the above can be found at: http://boards.elitefitness.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=97866

Below are a few of his mid-cycle updates:

-- "My bodyweight was 177 on Thursday (up 1 lb. from yesterday.) Strength was pretty normal, although I increased my volume quite a bit. I did suppersets of DB Rows and Barbell Rows with: 100 lb. DBs for 6 each arm 205 Barbell Rows for 6 (for 3 sets of 18) I'm not sure if this was (androgen mediated increase in) intensity or the placebo effect. "

-- "Good News....after one day of a 50% increase in dosage (9 squirts, 2Xday) I am up to 179 lbs....a 2 lbs increase in just 24 hours and 3 lbs. over the course of this week (i was 176 when I started). 

Today I worked out shoulders and experiences good increases in strength... Before I could only manage 5 reps of 75's on the DB shoulder presses..today I did 80's for 5, and 75 for 8.....this was a plateau I had not been able to bust through in a long, long, time...I felt energetic, so I did a great deal of supersets with DB lateral raises between the pressing movements like DB Shoulder Press and BN Presses on the Smith Machine...... 

This increased dosage seemed to give immediate results.....I also switched from applying to my arms to my chest and abs (recently shaved).....perhaps the appication site matters for certain people....I plan on testing my bodyfat tommarow morning as well, I report the results of that to you soon. I'm realy looking forward to next week.....hopefully these good results will continue to manifest in my weight and strength."



Subject: "Megamorph" (Anabolex)

Dosing: ONE+ -- 8.5 squirts, 2X/day

--- (12/7/01) I started on the 4th. Since then, I have noted the following: 

Increased libido. Yes, it is possible. I was as surprised as you are. lol 

Decreased fatigue at work. A feeling of calm. Not aggression. In fact, my blood pressure due to recent stresses has gone down. I feel good. 

Training loads feel light. Most of that is probably a result of my adaptation to my accumulation phase in my 3x3 program. I don't need to rest as long between sets, though. I assume that is some CNS effect of the "1-testosterone". 

My bodyparts measure no differently, although my arms and calves do look a little "better". Too early to tell, I suppose. 

While I do not feel aggressive, I have been more liberal with my words at work. 

I have gained one pound while being naked. The weight was taken at the same time of day on the same scale at the same level of food consumption and waste defecation/urination as when I first measured my stats. 



--- By the way, I have had NONE of the irritation I was warned about, but it may be just my body.



--- (12/11/01) I have gained another pound and a half, despite not getting anything close to adequate calories in the past few days. 

I feel a small increase in aggression as of late, my libido is ever rising, and I am experiencing a general sense of well-being. 

My biceps and calves look better, as I said before, although there has been no discernable measurement change. 

I am experiencing no water retention and my training feels relatively light. 



--- (12/17/01) I have gained another pound. I have had no girth measurement differences, but my abs are slightly more defined. My arms are looking pretty fucking good, too. 

This is the last update I can afford to do, as I am leaving for Florida tomorrow morning and I may not have an internet connection for months.

All of the above can be found at: http://www.anabolex.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20660



Subject: "Tropicana" (Bodybuilding.com and Anabolex)

--- (12/17/01) "I'm on this shit also but im just taking ONE... great stuff... ive never juiced before but i went from 250 3 times to 275 3 times on my next chest workout and i dont seem to get tired... also i cant sleep cause i wanna workout and yes theres definetly more aggressive..." 

http://www.anabolex.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20660





Subject: "TomGs" (Bodybuilding.com)

--- I'm on my 6th day of my ONE cycle, taking in bulking calories (around 4000 daily). So far i am up about about 4 lbs, which may not seem magnificent. However, I have not noticed additional fat or water weight, I actually look leaner then when i started. As far as strength gains, most of my lifts are up 5-10%. Ill post my results in another week or so =)

--- I am now on day 10 of my one cycle as well, so far I have gained about 7lbs, with very little noticable fat gain. Strength is only marginally higher than usual however. Side Effects: Big time loss of libido, balls haven't shrunk as of yet, in fact they look a little bigger! =) Honestly they seem about the same, the libido is the only problem thus far.

--- Im currently in the middle of my 3rd week on one (day 17-18 or so). My starting weight was 208 lbs at 10% bf. I am now up to 219 lbs, with a slight bf increase to 11-11.5%. I think I have put on a few pounds of water weight, I am a bit bloated. Taking that into account I've put on at least 8 lbs or so of lean muscle. 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5397



Subject: "Big Cat" (Bodybuilding.com)

--- (12/27) Ok, I started the stuff yesterday, had my first workout today. Can't say there are any noticable effects. But that's usually the case for me with PH as well. Was waiting for the increase in male dominance as Par called that so many have experienced. Nothing there, but need to note I've always been the typical Alpha male, so I probably wouldn't notice a difference. None of the atypical strength gains some have claimed either. 

What I have noticed so far is that I lust for training. My recovery between sets seems down a bit, but can't be entirely sure. I finished my workout in less time than normal. Could be the ONE, could be the absence of my partner. 

Good pumps as well. That's the only thing phenomenal I have to report (I feel so lonely). I didn't know I had that much blood, let alone that I could pump it all into my shoulders. Looked like I had two more inches on there right after I finished my workout. 

For the record I'm using the beta version which has a little more 1-test and a little less 4AD than ONE+. But Par told me 8.5 squirts equalled 12 squirts of ONE+, I'm taking 9 squirts, twice a day. 

I've returned to my 8-session weeks where I train 5 days, but three of them I do AM and PM sessions. Tomorrow is back (AM) and biceps (PM). 

--- (12/30) Ok, problem solved. Bumped the cals up by 200 slept in yesterday and did nothing all friggin day. This morning before work-out I weighed in at 3.5 pounds over what I did on saturday. Sitting on my ass all day means it isn't all muscle though, but it means the stuff is finally starting to kick in. Back at my old pre-lay-off strength level, faster than normal, that counts for something. Tomorrow is new year, so that's another off-day, keep you posted.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6396



Subject: "SLY" (BB.com)

Just finished 9 days of ONE+, 9 to 11 sprays twice daily. I am up 3lbs 187 to 190( I upped my calories a month ago before starting to distinguish my results between the extra calories and the ONE+ The added calories took me from 180 to 187 where I stayed 2 weeks out from the cycle start. On my 5th day I finally experienced some strength gains and blasted through some plateus. All lifts up 8%. Gains are all muscle, waist is the same and my abs appear to show more definition even though I haven't worked them since I started this cycle. I've had no real serious sides except some bad burning for 15 minutes after application(nothing I can't handle, seems more from the alcohol on my dry skin)and my hair actually seems fuller weird huh?,go figure. Libido is WAY WAY UP I am planning on a 5 to 6 week cycle , at this rate I'm hoping to add a total of 10 to 15 lbs. I was very skeptical of this product at 1st but now I'm getting excited!

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7501



Subject: "Maverick" (Bodybuilding.com)

--- (12/27) Heh BC here are my results with ONE+, similar to yours. I am on day 4 and so far no aggression or male dominance, my poundages have not increased, actually I feel a little weaker in some areas. I do look bigger (noticeably) but have only seen an increase in weight of about 1 & 1/2 to 2 lbs. Side effects: increased libido (this surprised me), insomnia big time, tender nipples (never experienced this before-should I be concerned?). I started with the moderate dosing of 6 squirts 2x a day but have now increased it to 9 squirts. I know that it's still early in the cycle but I am kinda disappointed so far. I will post a progress report here in a few more days.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6396

--- (12/30) UPDATE, Some unf****ing believable stuff happening here. It's exactly one week now on ONE+ and I have upped the dosing to 9 squirts 2X a day. Back and biceps workout friday, felt somewhat stronger in my back , same in my bi's. Pushed my bi's hard, when I left the gym they were rock hard pumped, Sat. morning woke up arms killing me!!! Not sore-really hurting. Sunday woke up still some pain in arms but noticed 3lb. increase in bodyweight! (I monitor my body weight religiously and I am always 3lbs. heavier in the evening as opposed to the morning) This evening on a lark I measured my arms and they are up 3/16"!!!! This is unreal, especially considering my biceps are my hardest to grow body part. Also increase in size in chest and delts! I still have not experienced the aggression others report to have, and nipples are still tender. I was a sceptic three days ago...but now, this stuff rocks!

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6396&pagenumber=2



Subject: "Axisv" (Bodybuilding.com)

--- (12/21) I am using ONE and I have notice some mild burning upon application but it doesn't bother me. Another thread mentioned that 1-test would kill your appetite and libido but I have not had any problems yet. My appetite has actually increased significantly. My libido is not as high as when on 4-AD but it has not gone away either. Strength is increased and I do feel a bit more aggressive but nothing resembling "roid rage" as others have said. My dosage right now is a total of 12 squirts per day.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4977&perpage=30&pagenumber=1

--- (12/27) I just started week two using One. The first week I was using 6 squirts 2X/day. I noticed increased muscle hardness and improved strength. My caloric intake has been about 3800 per day which is about 1000 above maintenance for me. During the first week I gained two pounds. I have doubled my dosing for week two to twelve squirts 2X/day and have noticed a difference. I am a bit more aggressive and feel like I am getting leaner every day (the fat around my gut is shrinking). I have not had any problems sleeping and I don't experience the "tiredness" in the evening others have.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6396



Subject: "Pony" (Bodybuilding.com)

--- (12-19) I have taken 3 doses so far. 6 squirts each dose applied to my chest and shoulders. No weight gain or increase in strength yet. Been very energetic and in an abnormally good mood. It burns like HELL for about 30 minutes after application.

--- (1/01) Today is the last day of my 2 week One+ cycle. I'm up 10 pounds. I'll have individual gains and bf% change in a day or so.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5397



Subject: "wojo" (Bodybuilding.com)

--- (12/30) okay i'm 17 days into my ONE cycle and have gained 7lbs and am getting leaner without change of diet and training.oh yeah i follow heavy duty to the T.

--- (12/31) i began with the recommended dose of 6 squirts 2x a day .yesterday(dec 29) i began using 9 squirts, so i will post my results at this dose in 2 weeks. my strength is alright i actually had to back off a little bit as i aggrivated a old neck injury (i was rear ended by a drunk driver in h.s. which left me with 2 herniated disc and a pinched nerve.). so this gain is surprising for 2 reasons 1) i am only using moderate weights,and working out every 5 days 2) I haven't changed my diet.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6396&perpage=30&pagenumber=2



Subject: "RonB" (BB.com)

I have just finished 3 weeks on One Plus. I had planned to take a longer cycle, but some of the potential side effects (most in particular hairloss) have me thinking that I will cut it off at an even 3 weeks. My results were pretty good. It is hard to quantify everything for sure b/c I didn't do the best job of documenting my starting point. Further, I used the One-Plus in coordination with a higher calorie, higher protein diet than I am used to. 

Over the 3 weeks I gained approx. 12 lbs. Strength increased, albeit not amazingly. I look bigger in the right places, however I also look a little fatter in the stomach. My workouts were more intense and recovery time was definitely down. Overall I am happy. I think I had hoped for a little more muscle definition and a little less increase in the stomach, but it is safe to say I look better overall...

I'm sure it's mere paranoia, but I have been getting a feeling that hairloss or other problems might develop if I continue past 3 weeks plus the 1 week of 1-AD. Assuming I can maintain approx. 6-7lbs of the mass increase and I don't experience any adverse effects after the fact I plan to use One-Plus again in 6-8 weeks. It met my expectations, I definitely recommend it and think it's a great product (as with everything, people should understand the potential side effects before using, I understood the risks very well, and am happy to report that as yet I have experienced nothing bad). 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9396


----------



## kuso (Mar 28, 2002)

Um....sorry the links to another site....I`ll take them out if need be*confused:


----------



## ZECH (Mar 28, 2002)

Hhmm? Sounds good.....but how long had these guys been lifting to begin with? How much was natural? I lift with some guys that have been lifting for years that saw gains like mine with 1-AD. That's why I tried it. If One and One+ work like this i think it will be worth it, but I'm skeptical like you. I need to see it first. Supplements in general have taken off in the past year or so.......I think the next several years will be good to gain size with new stuff!!


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Mar 28, 2002)

Was that Liquid G they're selling on that site ? I thought that was an Illegal product .


----------



## kuso (Mar 28, 2002)

I`ve heard a whisper that ONE and ONE+ really are push things as far as legal is concerned too


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2002)

i wish i could experiment alittle bit, but if i want to compete next spring, i have to be a good boy..


----------



## kuso (Apr 1, 2002)

Anyone else tried it???????

gopro.....any whispers out there??


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 1, 2002)

pppssssssssssstttttttttttttttttt. i only wish i could...


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2002)

I hear you Tank LOL

But the whole idea of prohormones kinda worries me


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 3, 2002)

i hear ya, you wouldnt want to wake wake up one morning with a pair of 44'd's


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2002)

LMAO!!!!

Better that than Prostate cancer though


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 3, 2002)

well thats the truth.give it some more thought.i think cycling on it would'nt be that bad. IMHO.


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2002)

You`re probably right......I`ve never really looked into/been interested in anything like this before.........so haven`t really done the reserch on the safety yet.

Something I`ll need to do sometime anyway, might as well start now LOL


----------



## ZECH (Apr 3, 2002)

Just make sure the product cannot aromatize to estrogens.........say like 1-AD. That is what your looking for!


----------



## Robboe (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I think I would be real careful before I bought any of this. I would wait until some hard scientific proof comes out saying this stuff works like they say before I would buy it. I doubt that will happen. Lots of scammers wanting your money selling bogus products.




lol.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## ZECH (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey, can't a guy be wrong every once in a while?? 
(ok, DG owes TCD one!!)


----------



## Var (Jul 3, 2003)

I didnt read the dates of those post at first and was EXTREMELY confused.     Classic stuff!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 4, 2003)

This is truly classic.  Good find Rob.


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2003)

I`ve always been years ahead of my time


----------

